# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  nach RPE

## W. Werner

Bin jetzt gut 24h nach offener RPE  wieder auf dem Zimmer und gehe mit drei Flaschen spazieren (2x Drainage & Katheder. Leider noch keine Info zum Verlauf (wenigstens 1 Nervenstrang erhalten??? oder Befund der Prostata ) Etwas Probleme macht die  Verdauung. Luft oder Land?  Hoffe,ich komme heil über die Nacht!  Bis morgen!

----------


## W. Werner

Urin wird schon klar, und eine Drainage  kommt auch schon raus. Aber: Beide Nervenstränge sind "fott"!

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

nicht schön...aber die Alternative wäre wohl noch unschöner gewesen....warum eigentlich 2x Drainage ?

Gute Besserung und eine hoffentlich erfreuliche Histologie.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Werner,

ich wünsche dir eine schnelle Genesung, und ein akzeptables Ergebnis!

Uwe, ich hatte auch 2x Drainage. Die 1. wurde nach 3,  die 2. nach 4 Tagen gezogen.
Ich stelle meinen OP Bericht gleich mal in meinen Tread online.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## W. Werner

Danke für die guten Wünsche! Eine Drainage rechts und links. Links kam halt nichts mehr.

----------


## W. Werner

Heute sind in der Drainage rechts nochmal 30 ml angekommen - wird wohl noch einen Tag bleiben. Dafür bekomme ich nur noch Schmerztabletten, die ich für den Notfall bunkere. Gerade hat es auch erstmalig Stuhlgang gehabt. Bis auf die beidseitige Nervenschädigung geht es mir unerwartet gut.

----------


## W. Werner

Die zweite Drainage ist am Sonntag gezogen  worden,  Urin ist klar/ blutfrei. Die hier in Hohenlind obligatorische  Dichtheitprüfung (Zysto........... )wird grundsätzlich  erst eine Woche  nach OP gemacht.

----------


## W. Werner

Et hät nochmal joot jejangen: Wie der Urologe schon  vorhergesagt  hat, mein PCa hat sich auf Gleason 8 verschärft  undan einer Stelle sogar schon den Kapselrand erreicht. Aber alles ist raus, weiterhin ist lediglich PSA-Kontrolle angesagt.

----------


## uwes2403

Na denn Glückwunsch !

----------


## W. Werner

Danke! Mir sind auch ein paar Megatonnen von der Seele  gefallen. Allerdings werde  ich den Verdacht nicht  los,  daß mir mein Ex-Uro mit der Verordnung von Finasterid einen Bärendienst erwiesen hat und sich hierdurch mein Winzling mit Gleason 3+3 derart animiert wurde,  wie er sich jetzt  präsentierte.

----------


## W. Werner

Bei aller Freude über die "sauberen" Schnittränder: Sollte ich nicht besser ein Zweitgutachten zumindest zu denSchnitträndern einholen lassen?

----------


## W. Werner

Erstaunlicherweise wusste die Stationsärztin bei der Visite nicht,  ob ein Zweitgutachten überhaupt möglich  ist. Aber sie will sich beim Oberarzt schlau machen. Eben war ich zum Zysto... (Dichtheitsprüfung mit Kontrastmittel). Demnach ist die Anasthomose gut verlaufen,  die Harnleiter wieder dicht mit der Blase verwachsen. Trotzdem muß der Katheter bis morgen drin bleiben - eine Woche  nachOP ist wohl Minimum. Kann mir einer sagen, wozu eine Reha jetzt noch dienen soll? Beckenbodengymnastik kann ich auch zu  Hause im Kurs belegen!

----------


## W. Werner

Heute wurde der Katheter gezogen und die Vorlage ist drei Stunden später noch trocken. Morgen muß ich noch den Kontinenztest absolvieren, und dann geht's nach Hause!

----------


## W. Werner

und habe auch schon dreimal erfolgreich uriniert - aber ganz gegen meine Gepflogenheit im Sitzen: ist der geschrumpft.!!!!.

----------


## W. Werner

Noch 'ne Frage: Lt. Krankenhaus soll ich noch 4 Wochen mir täglich eine mono-embolex-Spritze reinjagen, wo selbst die Packungsbeilage von  8 - 10 Tagen nach OP spricht. Muß das wirklich (gegen postoperative Trombosen)? 
cu Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

Besonders, wenn mehr Lymphknoten entfernt wurden (> 10), ist das Thromboserisiko doch
deutlich erhöht. Daher sollten die Soritzen in der Tat 4 Wochen weitergegeben werden.
Die Packungsbeilage ist auf diese spezielle Situation nicht ausgelegt und nicht anwendbar.
Ich habe leider schon Infarkt und Embolien nach der OP gesehen, wenn auch selten; da
ist die Spritze ein relativ kleiner Peis dagegen.

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, fs! Vielen Dank für die fundierte Auskunft. Werde selbstverständlich der Empfehlung folgen. Wenn man weiß, warum, ist das gar keine Frage! 
cu Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

Zur Vervollständigung meiner RPE-Story: am 02.05. bin ich entlassen worden - mit einer Lymphade von ca. 95 cm³ im linken Unterbauch ("beobachten, wenn Bein dick wird, sofort zurück in Klinik"). Bein wurde nicht dick, allerdings hatte ich Samstag abend erhebliche Schmerzen im linken Unterbauch, insbesondere bei der Harn-Restenleerung. Im Liegen ging's dann besser, aber weg war dieses linksseitige "Völle-"Gefühl nicht wirklich. Mein Uro hat mich von der Nachuntersuchung am Montag nachmittag ohne Umwege zurück in's Krankenhaus gescheucht - der "Limonadensee" war auf ca. 0,5l gewachsen (wahrscheinlich von Donnerstag bis Samstag)! Dort dann gestern abend Punktierung und die obligatorische Nacht im Krankenhaus (nur mit Smarty und Portemonnaie "bekleidet"), obwohl bereits kurze Zeit nach der Punktierung ca. 450ml "draußen" waren. Habe mich heute morgen (die ganze Nacht über ist nichts mehr gekommen) "gegen den Rat der Ärzte" selber entlassen - morgen früh schaut mein Uro wieder nach dem Rechten, dann mehr.

cu

Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

Start- Stop - schade: heute hatten sich schon wieder knapp 0, 5l angesammelt. Also wieder : ab in's Krankenhaus und erneute Punktierung. Evt.  wird Freitag ein "Verkleber" eingeleitet, um den Lymphfluss zu stoppen. Hatte mir für Vatertag was anderes als Krankenhaus vorgestellt!

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfgang,

scheinbar verschließt sich die Lymphozele nicht von selbst. Der nächste Schritt wird das Einbringen von z.B. Doxycyclin, einem Antibiotikum sein, was die schwitzende Stelle(n) verkleben soll. Wenn diese Methode nicht erfolgreich verläuft, kann noch eine Fensterung des Bauchfells erfolgen, wobei dann die austretende Lymphe im Bauchraum resorbiert wird.

Leider kommt es ab und an zu solchen Komplikationen.

Ich wünsch Dir, dass das Verkleben erfolgreich verläuft und Ruhe einkehrt.
Beste Grüße, Heribert

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Heribert! Das hat mir der Doc hier auch so "angedroht", allerdings habe ich die Fachbegriffe nicht behalten.  Saublöd:Ich darf "höchstens  2-3 Stunden nach Hause, obwohl nichts gemacht wird! Aber Strafe muß wohl sein nach meiner  mUnbotmäßigkeit am Dienstag. Vielen  Dank fur die guten  Wünsche!  cu Wolfgang 
p. s.: Jedenfalls habe ich keine Parkplatzprobleme, wenn ich meine frischgeborene Enkelin eine Station weiter besuchen will.

----------


## W. Werner

Heute wurde die Pampe reingespritzt: Erfolgsaussichten um 50%. Hoffen wir das Beste!

----------


## W. Werner

Der Versuch war's wert, hat aber leider nur wenig genutzt: 2/3 meines Limonadensees ist wieder da. Morgen  nochmal US, dann  Montag  wohl Fenstern*des Bauchfells. Sch....

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner,

mich würde interessieren wie umfangreich die Entfernung des lymphatischen Gewebes bei der Operation war. Wenn Du Dir den Operationsbericht (nicht der Entlassungsbericht) aushändigen lässt, kannst Du nachlesen wie umfangreich Lymphknoten entfernt, wieviele Klips gesetzt bzw. wie oft Unterbindungsnähte gesetzt wurden.

Es ist schon eher ungewöhnlich, wenn Lymphozelen nach RPE entstehen, die einer Blasenfüllung gleich kommen. Aber wie gesagt, ganz ausschließen kann man solche Komplikationen auch bei noch so sorgfältiger Arbeit des Operateurs nicht!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## W. Werner

Hi,  Heribert! 24 Lymphknoten wurden entnommen. Bisher habe ich nur den vorl. Arztbrief,  und der besteht fast nur aus dem path.  Gutachten. Seltsam auch, daß diesmal keine Eile zun Punktieren besteht. Aber 
cu Wolfgang

----------


## uwes2403

Seltsam.....bei mir wurden 25 Lymphknoten entnommen. Lymphozelen gab's auch, aber mit 30 und 20 ml 14 Tage nach OP eher nicht der Rede wert...inzwischen komplett verschwunden....

Wird schon Wolfgang...viel Glück

Uwe

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfgang,

zum Punktieren besteht nur dann Anlass, wenn es zum Stau, zu Schmerzen oder Durchblutungsstörung in den Beinen kommt. Noch würde ich die Hoffnung auf eine deutliche Besserung nicht aufgeben. Die Lymphleckage ist auf jeden Fall außergewöhnlich groß. Unter Umständen könnte auch noch eine erneute Einlage einer Saugdrainage helfen, bevor das Medikament eingespritzt wird. Mich würde freuen, wenn Urologe fs mit seinem sehr großen Erfahrungsschatz außer der Bauchfell-Fensterung noch eine andere, weniger invasive Möglichkeit sähe.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## W. Werner

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos  und Zuspruch. Jedenfalls hatte ich vor genau einer Woche ordentliche Schmerzen im Unterbauch, insbesondere bei der Urin-Restentleerung, so daß ich kurz vor der freiwilligen Rückkehr in's Krankenhaus stand. Über Nacht im Liegen hat sich das aber wieder gelegt. Jetzt - 36h ohne Drainage - habe ich wieder unübersehbare Schwellungen im Unterbauch., völlig schwabbelig, also Flüssigkeit. Aber da ich - ohne jede Behandlung im Krankenhaus bleiben  soll, liege ich bereits wieder, so daß sich die Lymphozele hoffentlich wieder etwas verteilt. Bin gespannt, wieviel ml das US morgen früh ergibt. 
Nächtle - Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

Gestern waren es dann 400ml. Morgen wird laparoskopisch "gefenstert" - vorher ist kein OP-Termin frei.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

bei mir sind vor ca. 1 Jahr bei der OP 14 Lymphknoten entfernt worden. Ich hatte (zunächst) gar keine Probleme. Die haben sich jetzt (ich hoffe, geringfügig) eingestellt. Ich habe nun eine leichte bis mittlere Verdickung im Unterbauch links festgestellt und meinem Urologen davon erzählt. Für den war das offensichtlich so selbstverständlich, dass er sich das nicht einmal angesehen hat und mir 6 x Lymphdrainage verschrieben hat. 3 x war ich da. Eine entscheidende Verbesserung sehe ich noch nicht. 

Gruß Werner

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Werner,

es gibt nicht nur Lymphozelen, auch Hydrozelen, Spermatozelen und Varikozelen können in dem Bereich Beschwerden machen. Aber solange die austretenden Mengen keinen Harnstau, Gefäßstau oder Nervendruck erzeugen, muss nicht zwangsläufig etwas unternommen werden. Bei Wolfgang ist die Menge schon bedenklich und die Fensterung des Bauchfells sinnvoll.

Übrigens, der Bauchraum ist mit seinem Bauchfell eine riesige Membrane, die auch zur *Dialyse* genutzt werden kann. Also eine Fensterung zur Resorption der Lymphe macht in aller Regel keine Probleme.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## W. Werner

Danke, Heribert für die verständliche Erklärung,  die ich so hier nicht  bekommen  habe. cu Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

So: Mein Bauchfell ist gefenstert und ich fühle mich sehr erleichtert. Hoffentlich sind die Lymphgefäße schneller zusammen- als das Fenster zugewachsen!

----------


## W. Werner

Im Ultraschall heute war nur noch ein nicht mehr meßbarer Rest Lymphe sichtbar. Habe mich daher mal wieder selbst entlassen. Die  Ärztin hat wohl Gefallen an mir gefunden - sie möchte mich noch einen weiteren Tag "beobachten"!

----------


## W. Werner

Gleiches Ergebnis heute beim Uro, obwohl Wasseransammlung z. B. in der Vorhaut (!) deutlich sichtbar ist: "Da haben wir Sie vor einer schönen Trombose gerettet"

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner,

der restliche Lymphstau wird auch noch abfleßen. Ein paar Tage noch Geduld und alles wird gut. Du wirst möglicher Weise noch ein paar Tage mehr Durst verspüren. Irgendwann demnächst wird sich die Leckage von selbst verschließen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## W. Werner

Mit dem Abfließen nach oben ist das leider nicht so ganz einfach: Wenn's anfängt zu stören, begebe ich mich mit einem Kissen unter dem Becken in die Horizontale.
Je nachdem, womit man den erhöhten Durst löscht, gehört das nicht gerade zu den unangenehmen Begleiterscheinungen!
Nochmals Dank für Deinen Zuspruch - cu, Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

Jubel, Konfetti und Randale (und natürlich Freibier! ) Bei dem Wetter musste ich einfach auf's Fahrrad steigen,  und es ging ohne jedes Problem - auf meinem guten alten Brooks!!! Da kommt Freude auf. Schöne Pfingsten - Wolfgang

----------


## Horst1949

Dein Brooks - mein Brooks

Nach gut 1 1/2 Jahrzehnten in Gebrauch, hatte sich mein Sattel so dem Hintern angepasst, dass ich -zunächst mit Erstaunen- schon wenige Wochen nach der OP ohne Probleme wieder mit dem Rad längere Strecken fahren konnte. Nur bei Schlaglöchern wurde mir die Emfindlichkeit der "Problemzone" bewusst gemacht. Aber auch das nur temporär.
Viel Spaß im Sattel
Horst1949

----------


## W. Werner

Wenn ich Unebenheiten gesehen habe, habe ich vorsichtshalber mein Gesäß entlastet und den Hintern ein wenig aus dem Sattel gelüftet. Aber auch wenn ich's nicht rechtzeitig gesehen habe, hat's auch nicht mehr weh getan als vor der OP! Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso vom Radfahren nach RPE (nicht nur von den Ärzten) so lange abgeraten wird ("3 Monate, aber min. 6 Wochen, vorher wird's eh keinen Spaß machen").

----------


## W. Werner

Shit - und jetzt habe ich ein schönes Hämatom am linken Schnitt der Laparoskopie vom vergangenen Mittwoch. Da könnte man glatt mit den Bläck Fööß singen: ... alles wat schön is dat kann/darf man nit mie!

----------


## W. Werner

Mein Uro sieht (wie ich, im Gegensatz zu meiner Frau) keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Hämatom und Radfahren (auch nach der RPE kam der Bluterguss erst eine Woche später, hält aber 4 Wochen nach RPE für zu wenig: "Wenn Sie noch berufstätig wären, hätte ich Sie 3 Monate krank geschrieben". Da wundern mich die ausufernden Krankheitskosten nicht mehr!

----------


## W. Werner

(vorerst) letzter Lagebericht:
Radfahren bekommt mir bestens, besser jedenfalls als Laufen/Stehen: Gegen Abend habe ich doch noch öfters ein "feuchtes" Erlebnis, in der Regel nach längerem Stehen/Gehen. Der Uro meint, das wäre eine normale Folge von Ermüdung des noch nicht ausreichend trainierten Schließmuskels und hat mir 3x2 Einheiten Physiotherapie verordnet, nachdem ich ein Reha abgelehnt habe: "Kann ich verstehen - zu Hause kann man sich viel besser langweilen".
Diese Woche werde ich es mit dem Tanztraining versuchen, und, wenn das geht, mal ein paar lange Tennisbälle schlagen und langsam wieder beim Fußball einsteigen.
Mein Uro will mich erst in 2 Monaten zur PSA-Kontrolle wiedersehen.

----------


## uwes2403

> (
> Diese Woche werde ich es mit dem Tanztraining versuchen, und, wenn das geht, mal ein paar lange Tennisbälle schlagen und langsam wieder beim Fußball einsteigen.


Moin,

nimm eine kleine Vorlage dazu...bei schnellen Bewegungen mit Richtungswechseln beim Sport wird sonst vermutlich der eine oder andere Tropfen abgehen...so geht es zumindest mir rund 4 Monate nach RPE noch....

Ansonsten - alles Gute.

Uwe

----------


## W. Werner

Bediene mich aus dem Vorrat meiner Frau. Die Slipeinlagen reichen für das, was kommt - Treffer vorrausgesetzt!

LG

Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Wolfgang,

das dauert alles seine Zeit.
Es hat auch leider etwas mit dem Alter zu tun.
Ein guter Bekannter (72)  von mir, den ich in der Klinik kennen lernen durfte, hat auch noch Probleme (beim Rasenmähen und Fahrradfahren *g*). Er hat das 2te Beckenbodentraining verordnet bekommen. Es wird von Woche zu Woche besser.
Wir haben den gleichen Urologen.

Bei mir ist schon länger so gut, wie alles OK.
„Er“ tropft, nach dem Toilettengang nur noch etwas nach.
Da reicht dann aber ein Stück WC-Papier. Das soll dann im laufe der Zeit auch weg gehen, meint der Uro.
Ups, -  Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass dieses Thema für mich mal Bestandteil meines Lebens wird. . . .  und dann noch „öffentlich“. *g*

Wolfgang, das wird schon . . . .

Gruss
Hartmut

PS: Die Einlagen für "the man" sitzen besser. Die werden von der Krankenkasse bezahlt.

----------


## LudwigS

> Er tropft, nach dem Toilettengang nur noch etwas nach.
> Da reicht dann aber ein Stück WC-Papier. Das soll dann im laufe der Zeit auch weg gehen, meint der Uro.


Obwohl beide Schließmuskel vorhanden, tropft es bei mir - minimalst - auch nach (Sitzpinkler).
Vor Jahren bin ich schon dahinter gekommen, dass ich das nahezu wegkriege, wenn ich vor dem Erheben nochmal mit zwei Fingern unten kurz gegen den Damm drücke.
Vielleicht liegt es bei mir auch etwas am erhöhten Bodymaßindex  :L&auml;cheln: 
Dann kommt noch ein kleiner Schwapp - und die Leitung ist leer.
Den einen Tropfen muss man dann halt verdunsten.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Ludwig,

der Tip(p) ist gut!
Streicheln geht auch? - - Ja! 
Ich glaube es klappt.
Ich beobachte es einmal.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## W. Werner

Heute habe ich mich mal wieder auf dem Tennisplatz versucht - kein Match, aber Volleys zum Einspielen, Halbfeld, Grundlinie, immerhin 1 Stunde: Was sich da bemerkbar machte, war wohl eher Schweiß! Donnerstag werde ich dann Hallenfußball wieder anfangen (abends). Bin gespannt, wie "feucht" es da wird.
0,5h Walking am Freitag abend waren jedenfalls zuviel - da hat's die Slipeinlage "geflutet". Donnerstag spät dann mehr nach dem nächsten Dichtheitstest.

----------


## uwes2403

Nanu ? Dicht beim Tennis, undicht bei 30 min. Walken ? Klingt erstmal seltsam....zeigt aber wohl, dass es bei jedem anders ist....mal schauen, wie die Wasserstandsmeldung nach Fußball aussieht :-)

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

ich kann Wolfgangs Erfahrung bestätigen. In den ersten ca. 9 Wochen nach OP speziell beim Gehen/Wandern/Walken teilweise heftige Inkontinenz. Hat mich damals ziemlich zur Verzweiflung getrieben. Schon beim ersten Mal Joggen, entgegen meiner Erwartung, alles dicht.

Als ich das meinem Urologen gesagt habe, war sein Kommentar "Klar, da ist die Grundspannung höher". War so eine von den Kleinigkeiten, die ich gern früher gewusst hätte. Seitdem ist regelmäßiges Joggen ( jeden 2. Tag 40 Min.) mein effizientestes Kontinenztraining.

Gruß, Rastaman

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Rastaman! Dank (natürlich auch an Uwe2403) für die Bestätigung - gibt einem doch wieder mehr Sicherheit. Bei mir ist der für heute Abend vorgesehene "Härtetest" Fußball dem Starkregen zum Opfer gefallen. Nächsten Donnerstag nächster Versuch!
cu - Wolfgang

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

o.k. bei mir ist's halt etwas anders (Dicht im Normalbetrieb und tröpfeln beim Volleyball...kann ja auch an der Intensität liegen)..kann aber gut damit leben...im Moment bin ich unter Bestrahlung, da ist eine temporäre Verschlechterung zu erwarten - man wird sehen.

Gruß an alle Sporttreibenden :-)...ach ja...Beachvolleyball fiel gestern auch buchstäblich ins Wasser.

Uwe

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Sportfreunde,

beim Schließmuskeltraining nach RPE sollte man nie vergessen, dass beim Mann im gegensatz zur Frau der untere Schießmuskel unterentwickelt ist und eines langsamen aber kontinuirlichen Aufbaus bedarf. Zu verbissenes Training kann leicht das Gegenteil bewirken, weil dieser Harnröhrenschließmuskel noch schnell ermüdet und dann noch schlechtere Wirkung zeigt.
Durch die Entfernung der Prostata, wurde das unbewusst steuernde Ventil entfernt. Das bewusst steuernde Ventil des unteren Sphinkters muss sich also an die neue Situation erst gewöhnen.

Die Anatomie ist auf *dieser Seite* gut verständlich erklärt und wird auch nochmal im *blauen Ratgeber Nr. 17*, ab Seite 99 der Broschüre, für das Kontinenztraining sehr gut beschrieben.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## W. Werner

So - eben die letzte Stufe des Härtetrainings: 50min Hallenfußball, danach 30min Stretchen. Gut - so ganz "trocken" war ich nicht, es war eine feuchte Stelle im Slip, die eindeutig nicht vom Schweiß stammte. Aber "durch" bis auf die Sporthose war ich nicht. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden und wünsche allen Leidensgenossen ähnlich positive Erfahrungen!
cu - Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

> ... Gut - so ganz "trocken" war ich nicht ...


 und auch das ist inzwischen vorbei. Nächster spannender Moment: PSA drei Monate nach OP!

----------


## priceless68

Viel Glück!

Harti

Mark it zero...

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Harti!
Dein Daumendrücken hat genützt: PSA 0,003 - Danke!!!
cu - Wolfgang
p. s.: Geben das die Meßmethoden inwzischen her? Soweit ich das mitbekommen  habe, wird <0,02 als "unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze" bezeichnet.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner,

die Methoden sind letztlich alle gleich. Es geht um die Sensitivität der Messgeräte. Ältere Messgeräte zeigen das PSA im Blut an welches ab und oberhalb von 0.1 ng/ml, neuere 0,07 ng/ml oder 0,04 ng/ml oder 0,01 ng/ml, noch neuere, also ultrasensitive Messgeräte messen sogar 3 oder neuerdings 4 Stellen hinter dem Komma. All diese Messgeräte haben eins gemeinsam. Wenn nichts angezeigt wird, heißt das nicht, das da nichts ist, sondern die Nachweisgrenze unterschritten wird.

Weil die Geräte von unterschiedlichen Firmen bereitgestellt werden, die zudem mit unterschiedlichen Substraten beschickt werden, beim Blutabnehmen bereits Fehler möglich sind, unterschiedlich lange Transportwege und -temperaturen eine Rolle spielen, ist ein einzelner Wert grundsätzlich zu hinterfragen. Hieraus wird auch die Wichtigkeit erkennbar, immer das gleiche Labor zur Beurteilung der Werte heranzuziehen.

Beispiel Sensitivität:
Bei einem Messgerät dessen Ergebnis <0,1 ng/ml, also nichts angezeigt wird, kann der tatsächliche Wert zwischen 0,0000X ng/ml und 0,09999 ng/ml liegen. Bei den sensitiveren Geräte gilt das analog.

Professor Semjonow, der als PSA-Papst gilt sagt deshalb, alle Werte <0,1 ng/ml die nach einer RPE gemessen werden, sind therapeutisch uninteressant, weil sie keine Konsequenzen erfordern bzw. auf Messfehler beruhen und erst wenn mehrere Messungen hintereinander eine aufsteigende Tendenz ergeben, therapeutische Konsqenzen nach sich ziehen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## priceless68

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich freue mich für dich, so soll es weitergehen! 
Bei  mir steht die nächste Messung wieder im August an - dieses  Sch***-Gefühl... Ich hoffe, dass gibt sich mit der Zeit. Die Zeit nach  der OP habe ich prima hinbekommen, mit allem was dazu gehört. Nur wenn  der nächste PSA-Wert ansteht, geht es mir nicht wirklich gut. Aber das  ist wahrscheinlich bei allen so, mehr oder weniger, egal bei welcher  Therapie.
Was deinen Wert betrifft, bin ich kein "Profi", der die  Aussagekraft und Notwendigkeit dieser Feinmessung beurteilen kann.  Soweit ich weiß, gelten Werte < 0,02 als "unter der Nachweisgrenze".  Wann und warum Feinmessungen erforderlich sind, kann ich dir auch nicht  sagen. Ich weiß nur, dass einige Betroffene durch Schwankungen bei den  Ergebnissen völlig unnötig in helle Panik verfallen.

Harti

----------


## W. Werner

Heute dann Gespräch beim Uro: 0,003 ist die unterste Nachweisgrenze seines Labors, und mein Wert lag darunter. US: Nieren ok. Was jedoch nicht wieder i. O. kommen will: Richtig "Pissen" wie vor RPE kann ich immer noch nicht, nur "pieseln" - 300-450ml, und etwa doppelt so oft wie vor OP. Also: "Sitzen", denn ohne "Spritzen" geht's schon mal auf die Hose - peinlich! Uro befürchtet - wie ich - Wucherung der Anastomose. Baldmöglichst Uroflow, dann schauen wir weiter. Wenn's nicht mehr gehen sollte, soll ich sofort wieder ins Krankenhaus - selber Katheder setzen ist ihm bei der noch recht frischen Anastomose zu heikel. Im Ernstfall könne man "Schlitzen", aber darauf werde ich nach den hier geschilderten Erfahrungen gerne verzichten wollen, solange es noch "läuft".
Harti drücke ich die Daumen für seine "Blutspende".

----------


## Hartmut S

Hi Wolfgang,

hängt das nun vielleicht doch mit den vorzeitigen Aktivitäten zusammen?
Ich bekomme Angst!
Ich hatte ja weitgehend die ärztlichen Anweisungen befolgt, vielleicht habe ich deshalb keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen mehr bekommen.
Nun habe ich ja wohl offensichtlich selbst ein paar Problemchen mit dem PSA, und die danach resultierenden Konsequenzen zu tragen.
Na ja, - nicht so schön, aber was ist denn nun mit dir los?

Leider habe ich bei der Profil-Analyse im Forum feststellen müssen, dass viele, die vorher 0,001, oder (0, was auch immer) hatten, später viel zu früh ein Rezidiv bekamen.
Keine Ahnung, wie ich das Bewerten soll. 
Andere, die 0,03 oder 0,06 nach der RPE verbuchen konnten, geht es nach 5 Jahren noch gut.
Mal gucken, ob mein Wert nun weiter sinkt. Ich war noch nie der Schnellste.  :Blinzeln: 

Alles Gute für dich!

Gruss
Hartmut
(Capitano de Veterano)

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Hartmut!

Daß das mit meinen "vorzeitigen" Aktivitäten zusammenhängen könnte, hat selbst mein Uro nicht vermutet, obwohl er mir sonst gerne die Leviten liest, wenn es um meine mangelnde Zurückhaltung geht.

Meine Diagnose hatte ich schon selber gestellt: Narbenwucherung der Anastomose. Der hat sich mein Uro angeschlossen. Schau'n mer mal nach dem Uroflow - dann haben wir es schwarz auf weiß, meinte mein Uro. Wenn die Vermutung bestätigt wird, ist wohl erstmal eine "Kamerabefahrung" der Harnröhre angesagt.

Die Sensitivität hochgenauer PSA-Messungen läßt naturgemäß viel schneller auf ein Rezidiv schließen als die Standard-Meßmethoden: der PSA bleibt natürlich bei wachsendem Rezidiv viel länger < 0,2 als < 0,003. Andererseits dürfte die Meßunsicherheit/-streuung bei den hochauflösenden Verfahren deutlich  höher sein.
Jedenfalls ist Deine Beobachtung nicht verwunderlich: Die Feinmessungen schlagen nun mal wesentlich früher Alarm als die Standard-Verfahren.

LG

Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Werner, ich wünsche dir, . . . . 
neee,* uns* erst einmal alles Gute!

Ich glaube auch nicht „wirklich“, dass deine Aktivitäten mit dem Fahrrad daran schuld sind.

Ich verrate dir nun einmal, dass ich nach 2 Monaten auch ganz schön wieder aktiv war. (sage es bitte nicht weiter)  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
Nachdem mein Darm wieder ok war, bin ich mit unserem Quad gefahren.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Mir geht nun ein wenig die Muffe. Hoffentlich bekomme ich nicht diese Probleme.
Es reicht ja schon, dass mein PSA-Wert, nach der RPE erhöht ist. 

Lieben Gruss

----------


## W. Werner

Keine Panik, Hartmut! Schließlich hast Du zwei Monate gewartet, und auf dem Quad sitzt Du sicherlich deutlich weniger "prostatamassierend" als auf einem schlanken Brooks-Ledersattel. 

cu - Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

Heute hat der Uro meine subjektive Feststellung des "Pieselns" statt "Pissens" im Uroflow bestätigt gesehen - offensichtlich Narbenwucherung der Anastomose. Die Risiken des Schlitzens (ob Elektro-Messer oder Laser) sieht er recht gering (evt. Inkontinenz). "In einschlägigen Foren werden i. d. R. nur die negativen Erfahrungen berichtet, die Mehrheit der "Geschlitzten" mit positivem Ergebnis würden dort nicht auftauchen. Das gibt dann ein falsches Bild". Ich neige eher dazu, mich mit dem "Pieseln" zu arrangieren, als ein weiteres Risiko ("einmal Schlitzen - immer Schlitzen" - die Berichte dazu, die ich hierzu gefunden habe, sind jedenfalls wenig positiv) einzugehen. Wenn's schlimmer wird oder gar zum Verschluß kommen sollte, dann komme ich natürlich nicht umhin, etwas zu unternehmen.  Oder???
cu - Wolfgang

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Wolfgang,

bei mir läuft es glücklichweise nach OP ohne Probleme, insofern kann ich Dir nicht wirklich raten.

Ich denke aber auch, dass ein erneuter Eingriff auch unerwünschte Folgen haben kann. Wenn der "Leidensdruck" durch die verlangsamte Blasenentleerung noch nicht so groß ist, würde ich vermutlich auch abwarten, bis es schlechter wird.
Mit einem totalen Verschluß ist doch sicher nicht von jetzt auf gleich zu rechnen ? Das wäre vermutlich kein Spaß, wenn notfallmäßig ein Katheter geschoben werden muß...

Wird nicht mehr bougiert, also geweitet ? Auch wenn das von Zeit zu Zeit wiederholt werden muß, ist das sicher nicht so invasiv wie eine Schlizung...

Toi Toi.

Uwe

----------


## priceless68

Danke Wolfgang,

dein Daumendrücken hat ebenfalls geholfen: wieder 

«
Vorheriges Thema
			|
			Nächstes Thema
»







				Berechtigungen
			



Neue Themen erstellen: Nein
Themen beantworten: Nein
Anhänge hochladen: Nein
Beiträge bearbeiten: Nein
 



BB-Code ist an.
Smileys sind an.
[IMG] Code ist an.
[VIDEO] Code ist an.
HTML-Code ist an.


Foren-Regeln












-- vB4 Standard-Style


-- Standard Mobile Style




Kontakt
Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum
Archiv
Datenschutzerklärung
Nutzungsbedingungen
Nach oben

----------


## W. Werner

Danke, Hansjörg! Verrückt mache ich mich nicht, aber "sorgenfrei" wäre wohl ein wenig arg geschönt. Nun ja - abwarten und (Baldrian-)Tee trinken!
LG - Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

Montag (17.2.) war ich zum "Blutspenden", heute (20.2.) sollte das Ergebnis vorliegen. Nach einigem Zittern und Zagen Anruf beim Uro ... lange Warteschleife ... Abfrage der persönlichen Daten ... dann die Erlösung: 0,013 - hier ist jetzt ein großes Loch im Boden! cu - Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Hi Wolfgang,

das kanns  aber nicht sein, dass du nun wieder 3 Monate wie auf Kohlen sitzt, und jedesmal mit Bangen dem PSA-Wert entgegen siehst.
Statt Tee trinken, solltest du dir mal was Vernünftiges reinziehen. *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## W. Werner

Danke, das mach' ich gerne - aber erst heute Abend nach dem Fußball! cu - Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

Nun - (Fuß)ballern ist vorbei und es steht was "Vernünftiges" vor mir - wenn auch nicht mehr lange :-). Was mir dabei so durch den Kopf geht: Sollte das NEM Baldrian dämpfend auf den PSA wirken??? :-) :-) :-)  cu - Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Sollte das NEM Baldrian dämpfend auf den PSA wirken??? :-) :-) :-)

Baldrian wohl eher nicht, aber bei anderen Mitteln bin ich mir nicht so sehr sicher.
Z.B. Triptane

Aus Wikipedia:
Triptane sind Arzneistoffe zur Akutbehandlung der Migräne und des Cluster-Kopfschmerzes. Ihr Wirkmechanismus beruht auf einer selektiven Stimulierung von Serotonin-Rezeptoren des Subtyps 5-HT1B/1D/1F.

----------


## W. Werner

3 Monate sind wieder vergangen und die fällige Blutspende (am 20.5.) ergab PSA 0,014 - da war und ist weder Baldrian noch "vernünftige" NEM nötig, oder?
Noch 'ne Frage: wieso wird auch jedesmal eine Urinprobe genommen? Ergebnisse habe ich davon nie zu hören bekommen, was bei der kurz angebunden time-is-cash-Art meines Uros nur als "kein Befund" zu interpretieren ist. cu - Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

Nach RPE mit Faden in der Anstomose und vielleicht noch bestehender Restinkontinenz hat man(n) ein erhöhtes Risiko für Harnwegsinfekte.
Deswegen die Urinuntersuchung.

----------


## W. Werner

Leider ist mein PSA bei den beiden letzten Quartalsuntersuchungen jeweils leicht angestiegen: nach 0,021 im Juli auf 0,025 im November - noch (?) kein Grund zur Panik, aber beunruhigend ist der erkennbar stetige Anstieg schon.

p. s.: Die Urinuntersuchung könnte jetzt (1,5 Jahre nach RPE) doch langsam entfallen, oder?

p. s.²: Ganz herzlichen Dank an den Urologen fs für seine ausgesprochen konstruktiven Beiträge - nicht nur hier!

----------


## Reinhold2

Schau dir in meinem Profil meinen Anstieg an. Da weisst du, warum ich nervös bin.

----------


## W. Werner

Heute die (vorerst?) letzte Quartalsuntersuchung: Meine PSA ist wieder minimal gestiegen (von 0,029 auf 0,031), daher habe ich mich für halbjährliche Messungen entschieden. Der Uro empfiehlt zwar, den PSA weiterhin vierteljährlich zu messen, er habe einen Fall, bei dem sich die VZ plötzlich und unerwartet radikal auf ca. 4 Monate verringert hat. Allerdings dümpelte da der PSA einige Zeit um die 0,3, also nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Wenn ich den bisherigen PSA-Verlauf extrapoliere, muß ich wohl ziemlich alt werden, um die ominösen 0,2 zu erreichen.

----------


## W. Werner

Gestern habe ich das Quartalsergebnis PSA bekommen: Mit 0,031 ist er wieder geringfügig gestiegen. Der Uro will daher beim 3-Monats-Rythmus bleiben, hat aber meine Entscheidung zu 1/2-jährlicher Messung akzeptiert. Ich meine, daß das in Anbetracht der erheblich gestiegenen VZ (von < 1 Jahr auf > 4 Jahre bei den beiden letzten Messungen) vertretbar ist, oder?
Was ich eigentlich nur der in diesen Bereichen wahrscheinlich recht großen Meßunsicherheit zurechnen kann, ist der signifikante Anstieg der VZ, sonst finde ich dafür keine Erklärung.

----------


## W. Werner

Dritter (und vorerst letzter) Versuch: Mein PSA ist wieder leicht gestiegen - um 0,002 auf 0,031. Der Uro möchte daher beim 3-Monats-Rythmus bleiben, hat aber meine Entscheidung akzeptiert, nur noch alle 6 Monate zu messen - schließlich lagen die beiden letzten VZ deutlich über 3 Jahren. Was ich nicht verstehe: In den ersten 1,5 Jahren nach RPE war die VZ < 1 Jahr - also brisant. Im letzten halben Jahr ist er dagegen auf 10 bzw. 5 Jahre regelrecht hochgeschnellt. Das kann ich mir nur aus der in diesen Bereichen recht ungenauen Messung erklären. Oder gibt's dafür andere (logische) Gründe?
Auch hier: testweise editieren des Beitrags. Bin gespannt! Wie man sieht: war nix mit reproduzierbarem Fehler.

----------


## W. Werner

An alle, die sich über meine drei letzten ziemlich gleichlautenden Posts wundern: Ursache ist offensichtlich ein Systemfehler.  Ich habe einen Beitrag editiert, der entweder am Ende einer Seite oder oben auf einer neuen Seite erscheinen sollte. Danach war er mehrfach zwar in der Übersicht aufgeführt, aber bei Aufruf einfach nicht da. Anscheinend ist die Foren-SW selbstheilend, denn inzwischen sind alle drei wiederholt eingegebenen Beiträge da. Dank an RalfDM und Harald, die mir Tips in der Foren-Hilfe bzw. per PN gaben.

----------


## W. Werner

Nun ist der erste 1/2-jährliche PSA da - mit 0,045 wieder mal gestiegen, und die VZ pendelt so um ein Jahr. Mein Uro meint, vor PSA 0,2 könne man eh nichts machen, dann Szintigramm (kann man damit bei 0,2 überhaupt was sehen?) und so. Wenn's so weitergeht,werde ich die 0,2 zum Jahreswechsel 2017 erreichen - aber irgendwie widerstrebt es mir, bis dahin einfach in mein Schicksal ergeben abzuwarten. Ich habe schließlich bereits die OP zu lange hinausgezögert.

Aus dem PSA-Verlauf nach OP (erster Wert unter Nachweisgrenze 0,000), 3 Monate später 0,017 .... ziehe ich folgende Schlüsse:
- < 0,000 nach OP bestätigt R0, also keine Metastasen
- der erste endliche Wert und der weitere Anstieg deutet auf einen Rest in der Loge hin, also doch nicht ganz R0
Würde da die Bestrahlung der Loge - vielleicht nicht gleich die volle Dröhnung - nicht Sinn machen???

p. s.: körperlich bin ich topfit (außer Potenz - da sind alle Versuche: blaue Pillchen, Muse, Pumpe ... fehlgeschlagen)

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Werner,

bei ähnlicher Ausgangslage und fast gleichem Alter, hatte ich mich für eine schnellstmögliche Bestrahlung entschieden. Die erfolgte ca. 1/2 Jahr nach Op nachdem ich trocken war und die Schwellkörper so langsam ihre Arbeit wieder aufnahmen. Vor einer Woche war ich exakt 5 Jahre nach der letzten Bestrahlung zur abschließenden Nachsorgeuntersuchung in der Strahlenklinik. Potenz, Kontinenz und was wohl am Wichtigsten ist, "PSA",  sind weg! An die eine Vorlage am Tag habe ich mich gewöhnt und mit einer verständnisvollen Partnerin genieße ich sorgenfrei meinen Lebensabend. Alles, was jetzt noch geschieht, ist Zugabe für mich und über PSA-Werte mache ich mir keine Gedanken mehr. 
Das soll nur eine Beschreibung meiner Geschichte sein. Bin mehr der Pragmatiker und entscheide meist sehr schnell.

Dir alles Gute und bestimmt kommen hier in Forum noch einige Hinweise.

Alles Gute

Roland

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,

24. 04. 13:Offene RPE
 Makroskopie 41g Prostata mit beids. anhängenden Samenblasen und Gewebe, 10+ 14 Lymphknoten 
 Ergebnis pT3a,  L0,  V0,  pN0  (0/24),  Gleason-Score 8 (4 + 4, 3. noch nicht genormte  sogar GS 5 in weniger als 3% des Gesamttumors),  R0; vereinbar mit Stadium III und Prognosegruppe III

bei dem Gleason reicht meistens eine RPE (eine kurativer Therapieansatz) nicht aus dann noch der Verdacht R0 versus R1. Bei 0,2 ist ein Rezidiv festzumachen da gibt es so gut wie keine aussagefähigen bildgebenden Mittel, MRT und/oder PSMA PET  noch nicht Szintigraphie noch lange nicht (die zeigt Knochenmetastasen an).
Was bleibt bei 0,2 blind die Loge bestrahlen bei dem möglichen R1 sinnvoll und bei dem RPE Ergebnis würde ich am besten die unteren Lymphwege / knoten mitnehmen. IMRT vorzugsweise als perkutane RT.
Ob du das mit einer Hormonblockade kombinieren solltest kann dir der Strahlentherapeut besser erklären bei T3a nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen sondern diskutieren.

----------


## W. Werner

Da auch bei 0,2 praktisch keine Ortung möglich ist - sollte ich die Bestrahlung der Loge nicht früher angehen, vielleicht mit geringerer Dosis???

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Dosis ist hier nebensächlich. Bildgebend geht bei dem Wert 0,2 nichts daher wie angedeutet kannst du dich nur auf Verdacht entscheiden und bei dem T Stadium würde ich die Lymphwege mitnehmen. Wahrscheinlichkeit des
Therapieerfolgs unübersichtlich aber nicht mehr als 60%. Alternative 1.7 abwarten PSMA PET machen und feststellen:
mögliche Metastasen per OP angehbar
mögliche Metastasen per RT angehbar
mögliche Metastasen nicht erreichbar bleibt Hormonblockade oder Antiandrogen

----------


## W. Werner

Vielen Dank für die klare Auskunft. Werde den nächsten Wert (Mai 2016) noch abwarten und je nach Ergebnis erwägen, die max. 60% zu probieren. Ob ich da allerdings meinen Uro von überzeugen kann??? Lt. S3 soll erst bei 0,2 bestrahlt werden - nach dem bisherigen Verlauf wäre ich dann aber erst etwa bei 0,07.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ich würde doch jetzt nicht die Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung auf mich nehmen, wenn dafür noch keine Veranlassung besteht.  Wenn Du rechnerisch im Mai 2016 bei 0,07 bist, ist immer noch Zeit, neu zu überlegen. Wenn Du früher wissen möchtest, wohin
sich der PSA bewegt, dann kannst Du doch auch im Februar den PSA erneut messen lassen.

Nur so ein Gedanke....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## W. Werner

Da bei RPE Kapseldurchbruch festgestellt wurde, aber (R0!) mit entfernt wurde, habe ich damals schon meinen Uro gefragt, ob Bestrahlung nicht angebracht wäre. Er hat abgeraten: erst mal sehen und PSA messen - vielleicht ist ja wirklich alles raus!?
Ich stelle mir vor, daß die Wirkung der Bestrahlung bei kleinem Herd wesentlich durchschlagender/nachhaltiger ist als bei größeren - wenn er denn getroffen wird.
Und zu den Nebenwirkungen? Der Potenz kann es nicht (mehr) schaden - die Nerven sind beidseitig weg und auch die doppelte Ration Muse hat nichts bewirkt. Mein Magen-/Darmtrakt ist ziemlich unverwüstlich, allenfalls die Gott-sei-Dank bereits nach Ziehen des Katheders vorhandene Kontinenz wäre in Gefahr.
Daher meine Überlegung, bald und nicht erst bei 0,2 oder gar 1,7 (bei derzeitigem Verlauf in 2 bzw. 5 Jahren) bestrahlen?

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

die Überlegung kann ich nachvollziehen - aber wie Du schon schreibst: Wenn was getroffen wird...
Ich möchte Dir hier nicht raten, da bin ich nicht kompetent.

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## Reinhold2

Bei diesen extrem niedrigen PSA-Werten dauernd auf den Verdopplungszeiten rumzureiten bringt nix! Wenn man noch die Messtoleranzen des Labors hinzurechnet, bringt das Starren auf die VZ erst recht gar nichts! Außerdem wer sagt dir, dass die PSA-Entwicklung linear verläuft?!
Vor ein paar Jahren noch, wurde ja prinzipiell nach jeder RPE bestrahlt. Es gibt heute noch Professoren im Ruhestand die, wenn man sie fragt, immer bestrahlen würden. 
Aber als Patient und nicht als ärztlicher Ratgeber (davon gibts genug hier im Forum) kann ich nur schildern wie ich es gemacht habe: 
Ich habe gewartet bis der PSA-Wert bei 0,2 war, der lt. Leitlinie ein Rezidif definiert und habe mich dann bestrahlen lassen. Aus Gründen der Sicherheit nicht nur die Loge, sondern das Becken mit dazu. Vorher habe ich die Meinung meines Operateurs, Pathologen und die des Radiologen eingeholt.

----------


## W. Werner

> Außerdem wer sagt dir, dass die PSA-Entwicklung linear verläuft?!


Wenn sie das täte, würde ich Dir recht geben - dann wäre ich erst in gut 10 Jahren bei 0,2, und die 1,7 würde ich nie erreichen, selbst wenn ich älter als Helmut Schmidt würde. Aber dem ist leider nicht so (der rote Pfeil markiert den letzten Meßwert, alle weiteren sind mit eine VZ von einem Jahr extrapoliert):

----------


## W. Werner

Heute war ich mal wieder "Blut spenden". Da brach's aber über mich herein - war's am Telefon noch sachlich (kann ich jetzt zur turnusmäßigen PSA-Bestimmung kommen?), so ging's in der Praxis los:
_
"Da machen wir auch gleich eine Urin-Probe - die letzte war_ (irgendwann)_ 2015"_ Warum_? "Der Doktor will schließlich komplett untersuchen"._ Aha(???) - M. W. sind Harnwegsinfektionen 3 Jahre nach RPE und vollständiger Kontinenz bereits wenige Wochen danach kaum noch zu erwarten. Was ich leider vergaß zu erwähnen: Urin wird sowieso jeweils beim 2-Jahres-Checkup beim Hausarzt untersucht, und der letzte war vor knapp drei Monaten._

"Wieso haben Sie noch keinen Termin beim Uro gemacht - dringend erforderlich!"_ Warum hat man mir das nicht am Telefon gesagt bzw. deshalb angerufen???

"_Sie wollen Ihren PSA-Wert sofort wissen - wenn der jetzt 2,4 ist und Sie müssen bis zum Termin_ (31.10.)_ mit diesem Wert alleine klarkommen?"_ Hä? Ein solcher Sprung ist nach dem derzeitigen PSA-Verlauf ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, und wenn dem so wäre, könnte der Uro den nicht wegdiskutieren, sondern lediglich Untersuchungen/Behandlungen vorschlagen.

"_Aber da haben wir dann wieder einen_ (lästigen) _Anruf zu erledigen, während das mit Termin beim Doc drei Tag nach Blutentnahme/PSA-Bestimmung in einem Aufwasch erledigt wäre_" Auweia - mir kommen gleich die Tränen!

Spaß beiseite (obwohl ich sowas weiß Gott nicht spaßig finde): Was soll der Termin beim Uro, wenn der PSA um die vorraussichtlichen 0,09 liegt? Vor 0,2 kann man doch sowieso nichts halbwegs Sinnvolles machen, oder liege ich da falsch?

----------


## Michi1

Meinen "Blutspendetermin" mache ich immer 2-3 Tage vor dem Urotermin. So brauche ich die Werte nicht am Telefon erfahren sondern kann sie mit dem Arzt sofort besprechen. Persönlich ist auf jeden Fall besser.

----------


## Hartmut S

ich darf nicht mehr spenden, weil ich krebs habe.
ist das normal, oder nur eine falsche information vom arzt aus der uni?

----------


## Stefan1

> Meinen "Blutspendetermin" mache ich immer 2-3 Tage vor dem Urotermin.



Moins,

ich mache das auch immer 2 Tage vor der 3 Monatsspritze und bekomme das Ergebnis persönlich mitgeteilt.

----------


## W. Werner

> ich darf nicht mehr spenden, weil ich krebs habe.


Ne, das ist schon richtig: Mit "Blutspende" meine ich die paar ml Blutentnahme für die PSA-Bestimmung.

@Michi1: Bei Deinen Verdopplungszeiten ist natürlich nach der Messung jeweils Konsultation des Uro fällig, aber bei mir (s. Verlauf oben)??? Z. Zt. lasse ich halbjährlich messen (leitliniengerecht, der Uro wollte weiterhin vierteljährlich), und auch da sehe ich die Notwendigkeit nicht, jedesmal nach Messung den Arzt reicher und die Krankenkasse ärmer zu machen.

@Stefan1: Logo - wo Du sowieso wegen der Spritze zum Uro mußt. Aber wie gesagt - ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich da jetzt soll. Ich kann mich des Gefühls nicht erwehren, daß da lediglich Geld gemacht wird: Aus einer Einzelpraxis wurde eine Gemeinschaftspraxis mit zwei Uros - die Patientenzahl hat sich dadurch mit Sicherheit (noch?) nicht verdoppelt, das könnte ein Motiv sein.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Werner, das hatte ich hier in der wärme ein bissel zu spät geschnallt.
Das Wort Blutspende war ein halbes Leben bei mir im Kopf gespeichert.

Gruss
aus Spanien

----------


## W. Werner

War beim Uro: "Wollte Sie mal wieder sehen" (Ach ja - so schön bin ich nun wirklich nicht!) " PSA steigt langsam, noch nicht besorgniserregend, aber in 3-6 Monaten neu messen lassen" "in 6 Monate ok - der aktuelle Wert entspricht dem berechneten ziemlich genau." "Das kann sich aber ändern, daher lieber früher messen. Kann ich sonst noch was für Sie tun?" Da habe ich nach einer möglichst frühzeitigen Salvage-Bestrahlung gefragt (s. hier) "Können Sie ruhig versuchen, aber Sie werden keinen Strahlentherapeuten finden, der vor 0,2 bestrahlt!" Stimmt das?

----------


## buschreiter

Mein Strahlendoc sagte, dass es bei einer sehr frühen Bestrahlung ohne nachgewiesenes biochemisches Rezidiv eventuell Probleme mit den Krankenkassen geben könnte.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
es gibt eine Definition für Rezidiv, das ist bei einmalig noch nicht mal 0,2 nicht der Fall, kein Rezidiv keine salvage Bestrahlung abwarten

----------


## LowRoad

> "Können Sie ruhig versuchen, aber Sie werden keinen Strahlentherapeuten finden, der vor 0,2 bestrahlt!" Stimmt das?


*Bei dir nicht*, denn du hast bei aPSA 12.2ng/ml, ein pT3a mit Gleason:4+4! Da wäre eine adjuvante Strahlentherapie, d.h. auch ohne biochemisches Rezidiv, sicher nicht unbedingt als Übertherapie zu bewerten, selbst wenn man die Lymphabflusswege (wegen R0) mit behandelt. Der Trend bei dir ist schon ziemlich eindeutig.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Aktuelle S3 Leitlinie 6.2. Level of Evidence 4 mit 83% 
Nach radikaler Prostatektomie kennzeichnet ein in mindestens zwei Messungen bestätigter
PSA-Wert auf > 0,2 ng/ml ein biochemisches Rezidiv.
Dein obiger Hinweis  sofortig adjuvante Strahlentherapie ist bestenfalls experimentell und keinesfalls leitliniengerecht. 2 Messungen PSA größer 0,2 und dann Strahlentherapie.

----------


## LowRoad

> Dein obiger Hinweis  sofortig adjuvante Strahlentherapie ist bestenfalls experimentell und keinesfalls leitliniengerecht...


Doch, doch!




> 5.57:
> 
> Patienten mit pT3-Tumoren und negativem Schnittrand, jedoch anderen Risikofaktoren wie z. B. Samenblaseninfiltration, sollte eine adjuvante Radiotherapie unter Aufklärung über Nutzen und Risiken als Option angeboten werden, wobei der erwartete Effekt geringer ist als bei positivem Schnittrand.

----------


## eca_ch

Therapieentscheidungen sind immer schwierig. Relevant erscheint mir (neben anderen Dingen)  die PSA Dynamik und das Alter. Ich sehe in Deinen Daten zwar einen Trend nach oben, aber weitere Aussagen erscheinen mir doch recht gewagt. Trotzdem würde ich meinen Partner, der noch nicht 50 ist, zu einer frühen RT (nach Ga68 PSMA PET CT und Deicipher Test) auch schon bei tiefen Werten drängen. Das liegt aber daran, dass der Wunsch die Kinder zusammen aufwachsen zu sehen ein starker Motivator ist (und kürzlich ein paar Studien vorgestellt wurden, bei denen die Rezidivfreiheit bei früher Bestrahlung länger war).

Ich weiss aber nicht, ob ich gleich denken würde, wenn mein Partner 20 Jahre älter wäre.

Eva

----------


## Michi1

Hallo Werner, ich habe deinen Beitrag erst Heute gelesen und möchte darauf Antworten das ich bis jetzt noch meinen vierteljährigen Termin einhalte. Wenn er auf halbjährlich verlegt werden sollt wird es mir mein Urologe schon sagen. Die eine Stunde opfere ich gerne und glaube das ich dann auf der richtigen Seite stehe.

----------


## W. Werner

Vielen Dank für die vielschichtigen Antworten:

@Michi1: weiterhin vierteljährlich ist natürlich die sichere Seite (wie mein Uro schon sagte: Und wenn der Wert nicht wie vorausberechnet weiter langsam mit einer VZ von knapp 2 Jahren ansteigt, sondern plötzlich springt?). Aber: Warum sollte er? Die Auseinandersetzung jedesmal mit den Damen in seinem Vorzimmer nervt: Urinuntersuchung muß, Termin beim Doc auch - der dann nur sagt, ich wollte Sie mal wieder sehen, aber sonst nichts Neues??? Das íst halbjährlich schon zu viel!

@Eva: Genau deshalb (je früher Salvage-Bestrahlung, desto länger ist die rezidivfreie Zeit - siehe hier) hatte ich auch die Frage gestellt. Vorher sollte natürlich versucht werden, mit einem bildgebenden Verfahren verbliebene "Krebse" zu lokalisieren. Aber dazu bedarf es wohl eines Uro, der meine Situation wie LowRoad einschätzt und die KK dafür in die Pflicht nimmt. Den Standpunkt meines derzeitigen Uro dazu habe ich ja bereits dargelegt. Und obwohl das Jüngste meiner 6 Enkel altersmäßig schon aus den Windeln sein sollte, sieht meine Frau das genauso wie Du (und ich auch): Sie ist knapp 6 Jahre jünger als ich und hat damit statistisch sowieso schon 13 Witwenjahre vor sich, die sie sich nicht meinem PC weiter verlängern lassen will.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
den 5.57 sehe ich etwas anders siehe nachfolgend und es wird explizit auf 6.2.1 verwiesen
quote: 
Zu Empfehlung 5.57d
Aus den vorliegenden Studien können unterschiedliche Empfehlungen entwickelt werden.
Alle drei RCTs weisen grundsätzlich in die gleiche Richtung. Aufgrund dieser Ergebnisse
soll die postoperative Strahlentherapie als Option angeboten werden, kann jedoch
nicht als Standardtherapie gelten. Die therapeutische Alternative stellt die perkutane
Bestrahlung bei PSA-Anstieg (Salvagestrahlentherapie) dar. Die Datenlage erlaubt
bisher keinen validen Vergleich zwischen adjuvanter perkutaner Strahlentherapie und
Salvagestrahlentherapie.
Der Patient ist über die Vor- und Nachteile der Therapieoptionen aufzuklären (siehe dazu
auch Kapitel 6.2.1 Spezifische Empfehlungen zur Behandlung des PSA-Rezidivs nach
radikaler Prostatektomie).
Zu Empfehlung 5.57a-5.57d: Inhalte der Aufklärung des Patienten
Vor der Entscheidung zur Durchführung einer adjuvanten perkutanen Strahlentherapie
soll der Patient über folgende Aspekte aufgeklärt werden: die Senkung der Rate biochemischer
Rezidive für die jeweils gesamte Studiengruppe, eine signifikante Verbesserung
des metatasenfreien Überlebens und des Gesamtüberlebens im Vergleich zu einer
Wait-and-See-Strategie, nicht jedoch einer frühzeitigen Salvagestrahlentherapie für pT3-
Tumoren, zu erwartende akute und späte Toxizität sowie das Risiko einer Übertherapie.
unquote:
ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage experimentell

----------


## LowRoad

Wir kommen voran: _"experimentell"_  ist natürlich jede Therapie! Leitliniengerecht scheint nun unstrittig zu sein, wie schön!

*S3:*




> 5.57:
> 
> Patienten mit pT3-Tumoren und negativem Schnittrand, jedoch anderen  Risikofaktoren wie z. B. Samenblaseninfiltration, sollte eine adjuvante  Radiotherapie unter Aufklärung über Nutzen und Risiken als Option  angeboten werden, wobei der erwartete Effekt geringer ist als bei  positivem Schnittrand.


*NCCN:*




*EAU:*




> 6.3.6 
> Immediate (adjuvant) post-operative external irradiation after RP (cN0 or pN0) (Table 6.3.5) Extracapsular invasion (pT3), Gleason score > 7 and positive surgical margins (R1) are associated with a risk of local recurrence, which can be as high as 50% after 5 years...
> ...
> ...
> Conclusion
> Thus, for patients classified as pT3 pN0 with a high risk of local failure after RP due to positive margins (highest impact), capsule rupture, and/or invasion of the seminal vesicles, who present with a PSA level of < 0.1 ng/mL, two options can be offered in the framework of informed consent. These are:
> 
>  *Immediate ART* to the surgical bed after recovery of urinary function;
>  Clinical and biological monitoring followed by salvage radiotherapy (SRT) before the PSA exceeds 0.5 ng/mL

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
die NCCN haben keinerlei Relevanz in D insoweit bezogen auf meine Leitlinienansicht immer noch experimentell und nicht nach der aktuellen S3 Leitlinie

----------


## W. Werner

So, der nächste Halbjahreswert liegt vor: 0,094, damit eine VZ von 1 Jahr - Tendenz (leider) eher kürzer werdend. In einem Jahr werde ich dann wohl die 0,2 "reißen". Mal sehen, was die Medizin dann so zu bieten hat.

----------


## Hvielemi

> So, der nächste Halbjahreswert liegt vor: 0,094, damit eine VZ von 1 Jahr - Tendenz (leider) eher kürzer werdend.


Nein, nicht kürzer werdend.

Die PSA-Zahlenreihe in myprostate mit zwei Stellen nach dem Komma ist gerundet. 
Das heisst, das erste 0.05 kann z.B. 0.046 gewesen sein, das zweite 0.054,
was einer Steigerung um 16% entspräche, die in der auf zwei Stellen
gerundeten Myprostate-Rechnung nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Berechne mal die Verdoppelungszeiten der letzten 4 Messintervalle mit den
dreistelligen Werten, und Du wirst wohl sehen, dass die VZen viel weniger
schwanken, da die Rundungen einen viel geringeren Einfluss haben.

Dazu nimmst Du den PSA-VZ-Rechner von Labor Limbach** und schreibst
die Messwerte ohne Komma und ohne Nullen davor, 
also z.B. statt 0.094 einfach 94.

Dazu kannst Du noch die Tagesform deiner PSA-Exprimierung und des Labors
annehmen, allerdings ohne zu wissen wohin dieser Bias neigte.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


**http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...ml?&no_cache=1

----------


## W. Werner

Danke, Konrad! Lieber wäre mir natürlich 'ne Verlängerung der VZ, aber leider ist da meine private Tabelle (mit drei Nachkommastellen) weniger erfreulich:

    Datum                                  PSA                   VZ
25.07.2013
0,003


08.11.2013
0,014
0,13 J

17.02.2014
0,013
-2,59 J

20.05.2014
0,014
2,36 J

22.08.2014
0,021
0,44 J

14.11.2014
0,025
0,91 J

26.02.2015
0,029
1,33 J

19.05.2015
0,031
2,33 J

04.11.2015
0,045
0,86 J

12.04.2016
0,053
1,86 J

07.10.2016
0,064
1,79 J

24.04.2017
0,094
0,98 J




p. s.: Dir alles Gute - ich lese jeden Deiner Beiträge, egal zu welchem Thema - Genauso wie die von Urologe fs.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Danke, Konrad! Lieber wäre mir natürlich 'ne Verlängerung der VZ, aber leider ist da meine private Tabelle (mit drei Nachkommastellen) weniger erfreulich:
> 
>     Datum                                  PSA                   VZ
> 25.07.2013
> 0,003
> 
> 
> 08.11.2013
> 0,014
> ...


Lieber Werner
Immerhin hat sich die Schwankung der VZ über die einzelnen Messperioden
etwas geglättet und die letzte VZ sogar verlängert. Noch mehr Glättung gibt es, 
wenn man über mehrere Perioden vergleicht. Myprostate tut das, und zwar für 
jeden neuen Wert zurück über eine, zwei, vier und acht Messperioden.
Hier die Zahlen aus Myprostate für die letzte Messung:




24.04.17
0.09
0.83
1.13
1.17
0.91



Nach acht und auch über zwei und vier Mess-Perioden sind die
Abweichungen nicht sehr gross. Du kannst also davon ausgehen, 
dass der letzte Wert nicht für eine Beschleunigung steht, sondern
etwa das darstellt, was dein Krebs auf längere Frist etwa tut.
Auch auf die Dynamik des PSA-Verlaufes gilt: 
Ein Einzelwert ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig. Mindestens eine 
Bestätigung braucht es, um auf einen Trend zu schliessen.

Das zeigt auch die Grafik.
Legst Du eine Gerade so zwischen die steigenden Werte, dass sie
möglichst nah an den Punkten liegt, erhältst Du etwa eine Mittelung
des Verlaufes. (In der halblogarithmischen Darstellung von Myprostate
steht eine Gerade für eine Exponentialfunktion, also eine konstante VZ.)

Prognose:
Du kannst Die VZ irgendwo zwischen 0.9 und 1 Jahr ansetzen und
den letzten Messwert verdoppeln, wieder verdoppeln, oder einfach
die in die Grafik gelegte Gerade verlängern.
Ob das dann zutreffe, kann nicht garantiert werden, ganz wie auch 
der Erfolg von Therapien nicht garantiert wird.

Oder kurz: 
Die 0.2ng/ml wirst Du zum Frühlingsbeginn 2018 erreicht haben.
Aber das weisst Du ja schon lange.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## W. Werner

Hmmm, gibt's eigentlich einen arithmetischen Zusammenhang zwischen Gleason, PSA und Tumormasse? Irgendwie sind diese Daten ja korreliert: Je höher Gleason und Tumormasse, umso höher der PSA. Und die VZ müsste irgendwie umgekehrt proportional zum Gleason sein, oder?

cu - Wolfgang

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Wolfgang,

das stimmt so nicht ganz.....grob heisst es - je höher der Gleason, desto weniger PSA wird abgegeben (GS 8 = 2ng/ml Tumormasse, GS 6 4 ng/ml). Das ist aber nur ganz grob passend und manchmal gar nicht....

Mein Beispiel: 69 Anfangs PSA - GS 4+5 - Tumorvolumen bei RPE knapp 15 ml.... Prostata gesamt 27 ml.....da kannst Du hin und her rechnen - zur obigen Faustformel passt das nicht - wie das mit der Statistik nun mal so ist.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Weibsbild

Noch ein Beispiel... das meines Mannes: PSA 9,1. GS 10

----------


## Hvielemi

> Je höher Gleason und Tumormasse, umso höher der PSA. 
> Und die VZ müsste irgendwie umgekehrt proportional zum Gleason sein, oder?


Jein, lieber Werner

Die lineare Beziehung zwischen PSA und Tumormasse ist wohl unbestritten,
zumindest innerhalb des einzelnen Patienten und solange wir von derselben
Zellpopulation ausgehen. Sobald jedoch neue, rascher wachsende Zellstämme
dominant werden, tritt eine andere, in sich wieder lineare Beziehung auf.

 Fig. [3]

Guck dazu die rote Linie des Krebswachstums in [3], und stell Dir eine weitere, 
noch steilere Linie durch die Punkte des PSA-Anstiegs um das Alter 59 vor.
Diese neue Linie repräsentiert eine andere, viel aggressivere Zellinie, die sich
einige Jahre später bildete und die Fähigkeit zur Metastasierung besass,
weswegen sie die RPE schadlos überlebte, sehr zu _meinem_ Schaden.
Hätte ich nichts gemacht, würde dieser neue Zellstamm im Schnittpunkt der 
beiden Geraden bei etwa 250ng/ml PSA den PSA-Verlauf dominieren,
wie die blaue BPH-Linie von der roten Krebslinie rasch dominiert wurde.
(Die schwarze Linie zeigt die realen PSA-Messungen, die sich aus Beiträgen
von BPH und Krebs zusammensetzen.)

Der Gleason-Grad GG hingegen ist eine am Mikroskop abgeschätzte
subjektive Grösse, die damit mathematisch nicht fassbar ist.
Tendenziell scheint aber ein höherer Grad weniger PSA/Tumormasse
zu exprimieren, ja es gibt gar Zellenlinien, die überhaupt kein PSA 
mehr bilden. Solche Zellen haben sich offensichtlich sehr weit
entfernt von ordentlich differenzierten Prostatazellen.
Es ist plausibel, dass Solches eher auf Zellen zutreffen möge,
die auch unter dem Mikroskop stark entdifferenziert aussehen,
also dem GG5 zugeordnet würden.

Entdifferenzierung kann auch zu zunehmender Deregulierung der
Teilungsgeschwindigkeit führen. Zellen, die sich langsamer oder gar 
nicht mehr teilen, fallen rasch ausser betracht, während jene wenigen
Zellen, die sich schneller teilen können, innert einiger Verdoppelungen
überwiegen. Das ist der Grund, warum GG5 stets aggressiver ist,
als die Grade 3 und 4.
Eine hohe Mutationsrate innerhalb der Krebszellpopulation führt
durch diesen Selektionsmechanismus zwangsweise zu hohen
GG. Tiefe Mutationsraten halten den Krebs genetisch stabil,
mit geringer Entdifferenzierung und langer VZ. Diese Stabilität
 ist der Grund, warum Gleason-Score 3+3=6 fast ausschliesslich in
älteren Patienten gefunden wird und in vielen Fällen keiner
Therapie bedarf, sondern lediglich der Überwachung oder gar
nur des wachsamen Abwartens.

Höhere Gleason-Scores, insbesondere solche mit einem GG5 drin,
weisen mindestens teilweise sehr weitgehend entdifferenzierte
Zellen mit hohen Mutationsraten auf. Ob solche Zellen PSA
exprimieren, PSMA auf ihrer Oberfläche präsentieren, sich
aus den chaotischen Zellverband lösen und andernorts
wiederansiedel können, lieber in Lymphen oder in Blut schwimmen,
sind vollkommen individuelle Parameter, die sich der Mathematik
weitgehend entziehen.

Weil sie aber innerhalb einer Zellpopulation immer noch ein lineares
Verhältnis von PSA zu Tumorvolumen haben (sofern sie zumindest
ein bisschen PSA exprimieren) kann das PSA selbst bei aggressivsten
Prostatakrebsen noch bestens als Tumormarker eingesetzt werden.

War jetzt 'n Bisschen viel, 'tschuldigung!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Der Gleason-Grad GG hingegen ist eine am Mikroskop abgeschätzte subjektive Grösse


Lieber Konrad,

diese Deine Aussage ist mir ganz besonders aufgefallen. Gab es doch dazu schon vor etlchen Jahren mit einem inzwischen nicht mehr aktiven Forumsuser mit mir erhebliche Diskussionen. Ansonsten bewundere ich Deine Fähigkeit, die komplizierten Abläufe weniger gut informierten Patienten auseinanderzuklabüstern.

Beste Grüße in die Schweiz.

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh, danke für die Blumen, lieber Harald.
Ich hatte das Gefühl, mit meinem Wortschwall über die Köpfe hinwegzuposaunen.
Präziseren Ausdruck bring ich leider nicht hin.

Ich grüsse zurück in die Pfalz
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

oh Konrad, wenn du nur wüsstest wie du hier allen hilfst!!! Ich lese deine Beiträge immer ein paarmal durch um es richtig zu verstehen. Die ganze Problematik ist sowas von kompliziert und du bringst dann doch (für uns Laien) Licht ins Spiel :L&auml;cheln: 

Danke immer wieder!

----------


## Arne80

@Konrad:




> Diese Stabilität
>  ist der Grund, warum Gleason-Score 3+3=6 fast ausschliesslich in
>  älteren Patienten gefunden wird


Hier hake ich nochmal ein. Meinen aus erheblichem Eigeninteresse durchgeführten Recherchen nach kommen *im Gegenteil* Low-Risk-Karzinome verstärkt bei jungen Patienten vor. Die liegt schlicht in zwei unterschiedlichen Entstehungsweisen des PCa begründet. Bei jungen Patienten liegt häufiger eine Genfusion TMPRSS2-ERG vor (generell in 50% aller PCa vorhanden), hier zeigt sich eine deutliche Altersabhängigkeit und insbesondere eine starke Tendenz zu Gleason 3+3=6 (in höheren Gleasons taucht diese Genfusion kaum noch auf).

Quelle: https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...14_Schlomm.pdf

Du gehst in Deiner Theorie davon aus, dass irgendwann aus einer Zelle das Karzinom entsteht. Durch Teilung und VZ (Du sagst meistens 30 VZ, richtig?) wird der Tumor irgendwann klinisch nachweisbar. Höhere Aggresivität führt dann eher zum Karzinom (=junger Patient), ein Gleason 6 braucht entsprechend länger (=alter Patient), gebe ich das richtig wieder? 
Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht aber blendet das aber u.a. aus, dass ein höherer Gleason-Grad mit erhöhter Metastasierungsfähigkeit diese Eigenschaften aus meiner Sicht erstmal "erlernen" muss. Die Entdifferenzierung (=höherer Gleason-Grad) kommt ja erst nach einiger Zeit bzw. Mutation und setzt theoretisch einen geringen Start-Gleason voraus. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass ältere Patienten eher häufiger höhere Gleason-Grade haben müssen, was wohl nach der Martini-Klinik auch klinisch beobachtet wurde.

VG
Arne

----------


## Hvielemi

> Du gehst in Deiner Theorie davon aus, dass irgendwann aus einer Zelle das Karzinom entsteht. Durch Teilung und VZ (Du sagst meistens 30 VZ, richtig?) wird der Tumor irgendwann klinisch nachweisbar. Höhere Aggresivität führt dann eher zum Karzinom (=junger Patient), ein Gleason 6 braucht entsprechend länger (=alter Patient), gebe ich das richtig wieder?


Wie sonst, als durch Zellteilung soll ein Tumor in die Prostata kommen!?
Ein ml Tumormasse beinhaltet etwa eine Milliarde Zellen. Kleinere Herde
findet man nicht, auch weil man sie aufgrund der tiefen PSA-Exprimierung
gar nicht sucht. 
Durch zehn Verdoppelungen entstehen rund 1'000 Zellen (genau 1024), 
also braucht es 30 Verdoppelungen um eine Milliarde zu erhalten.
(Wäre der Krebs multifokal, mit 4 Startzellen etwa gleichzeitig, wären 
es nur 28 Verdoppelungen, dieses absurde Szenario ändert also nicht viel.)

Werden nun vermehrt GS6-Karzinome in jungen Männern gefunden,
ändert das nichts daran, dass diese über etwa 30 VZ wachsen mussten.
Diese genetisch andere Form muss also deutlich aggressiver sein
als der typische GS6, der erst Jahrzehnte später gefunden würde.
GS6 bei jungen Männern ist also aggressiv und kann nicht mit AS oder
gar WW abgefeiert werden. Der sieht im Mikroskop nur wohlgeordnet
aus, ist  aber ein Wolf im Schafspelz. In Hamburg hätten die gut daran getan,
die Verdoppelungszeiten zu bestimmen, die viel mehr über die Aggressivität 
des Krebses aussagen, als dieses subjektive Grading nach Gleason.

Ob die Mutation von einem drögen GG3 mit einer VZ von zwei Jahren
zu einem hochaggressiven GG5 mit VZ zwei Monate früh oder spät
stattfand, oder ob der Krebs grad so entstand, ändert wenig.
Der aggressive Krebs wächst in einem Zwölftel der Zeit und wird also
in jedem Fall den langsameren rasch überwuchert haben.

Die Prognose z.B. von GS 3+4=7a ist nur deswegen besser als jene 
von GS 4+3=7b, weil der aggressivere Teil den langsameren _noch_ nicht
überholt hatte.  Einige Verdoppelungen später, wird das dann der Fall
sein. Diese Zeitdifferenz begründet die bessere Prognose.

Das gilt natürlich nicht für diesen Hamburger GG3-Jungmännerkrebs,
der genetisch eine ganz andere Krankheit zu sein scheint.

Konrad

----------


## Arne80

@Konrad:




> Wie sonst, als durch Zellteilung soll ein Tumor in die Prostata kommen!?


U.a. durch "präkanzeröse" Vorstufen wie HGPIN. Diese werden ja bereits in ca. 20-30% aller 30-40 jährigen Männer gefunden und gelten allgemein als Vorläufer des PCa mit Gleason >=6. 
Eine Weiterentwicklung in ein klinisch signifikantes Prostatakarzinom erfolgt innerhalb von max. 10 Jahren.

Quelle Prof. Bonkhoff: http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...raevention.pdf

Diese HGPIN bestehen ja auch nicht aus nur einer Zelle, sondern aus einem Zellverbund. Dieser Verbund (oder Teile davon) entwickelt sich weiter, indem er charakteristische Tumoreigenschaften annimmt. Da ist dann nichts mehr mit 30 Verdoppelungszyklen, die bereits vorhandene Läsion entwickelt sich weiter. Ist der Wandel zum Karzinom "vollzogen", erfolgt anschließend das invasive Wachstum mit längerer oder eben kürzerer VZ (ab hier greifen dann erst die PSA-VZ-Analysen), je nach Entwicklung der HGPIN.
Eine HGPIN führt vorher nicht zu einem PSA-Anstieg!

Das ist meiner Meinung nach der Kernunterschied zu Deiner Theorie, da Du ja von einer (oder mehrerer bei einer multifokalen Angelegenheit) einzigen "Initialzelle" ausgehst.




> Die Prognose z.B. von GS 3+4=7a ist nur deswegen besser als jene 
>  von GS 4+3=7b, weil der aggressivere Teil den langsameren noch nicht
>  überholt hatte. Einige Verdoppelungen später, wird das dann der Fall
>  sein. Diese Zeitdifferenz begründet die bessere Prognose.


Volle Zustimmung! 




> Werden nun vermehrt GS6-Karzinome in jungen Männern gefunden,
>  ändert das nichts daran, dass diese über etwa 30 VZ wachsen mussten.
>  Diese genetisch andere Form muss also deutlich aggressiver sein
>  als der typische GS6, der erst Jahrzehnte später gefunden würde.
>  GS6 bei jungen Männern ist also aggressiv und kann nicht mit AS oder
>  gar WW abgefeiert werden. Der sieht im Mikroskop nur wohlgeordnet
>  aus, ist aber ein Wolf im Schafspelz. In Hamburg hätten die gut daran getan,
>  die Verdoppelungszeiten zu bestimmen, die viel mehr über die Aggressivität 
>  des Krebses aussagen, als dieses subjektive Grading nach Gleason.


Deutliche Unterschiede hinsichtlich der Aggresivität der Gleason 6-Karzinome sind mir nicht bekannt bzw. habe ich davon noch nichts gelesen. Die Martini-Klinik hat, wie jede andere wissenschaftlich arbeitende Klinik auch, sicherlich einen besseren Überblick
über ihre Fälle, alleine aufgrund der hohen Fallzahlen von mehreren Tausend behandelten Patienten.
Denen Inkompetenz vorzuwerfen, soweit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich kann aber auch gerne mal einen eigenen Thread für dieses hochinteressante Thema aufmachen, das sollte auch für Neuankömmlinge sehr wichtig sein. Und wir werden sonst bald hier "Off-Topic! ;-)

VG
Arne

----------


## Reinhold2

> Ich kann aber auch gerne mal einen eigenen Thread für dieses hochinteressante Thema aufmachen, das sollte auch für Neuankömmlinge sehr wichtig sein. Und wir werden sonst bald hier "Off-Topic! ;-)


Wäre ich voll dafür!
R.

----------


## daniela3

_"Die Prognose z.B. von GS 3+4=7a ist nur deswegen besser als jene_ 
_von GS 4+3=7b, weil der aggressivere Teil den langsameren noch nicht_
_überholt hatte. Einige Verdoppelungen später, wird das dann der Fall_
_sein. Diese Zeitdifferenz begründet die bessere Prognose"

verstehe ich das richtig, dass sich der Krebs mit der Zeit in einen aggressiveren entwickeln wird?
Und kann man die Entstehung auch zurückverfolgen? Ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass es etwa 6 Jahre dauert bis ein PCa nachgewiesen werden kann. 30 Verdoppelungen dauern aber wesentlich länger denk ich._

----------


## Hvielemi

> _Wie sonst, als durch Zellteilung soll ein Tumor in die Prostata kommen!?_
> 
> 
> U.a. durch "präkanzeröse" Vorstufen wie HGPIN. Diese werden ja bereits in ca. 20-30% aller 30-40 jährigen Männer gefunden und gelten allgemein als Vorläufer des PCa mit Gleason >=6. 
> Eine Weiterentwicklung in ein klinisch signifikantes Prostatakarzinom erfolgt innerhalb von max. 10 Jahren.


Nun hat also ein Dreissigjähriger so eine PIN, also keinen Krebs, sondern eben eine PIN.
Die begünstigt die Entstehung von Krebs, aber wandelt sich nicht durch planmässige
Massenmutationen von Milliarden Zellen in Krebs, und schwupps, der Krebs ist da!

Anscheinend wird durch die PIN die Mutationswahrscheinlichkeit der Prostatazellen
erhöht. Dadurch entsteht also wahrscheinlicher eine überlebens- und teilungsfähige 
Krebszelle, und die teilt sich dann nach gehabtem Rhytmus der VZ. 
Und die PIN ist ja auch nicht einfach eines Tages im grösseren Umfang da, 
sondern muss sich ebenfalls über Jahre heranbilden, in denen bereits erste 
Mutationen zu Krebs erfolgen konnten. Ändert also nichts am Wachstumsmuster.
Auch mit dem Umweg über die PIN schafft es ein GG3 mit einer typischen
Verdoppelungszeit von 18 oder 24 Monaten nicht, so weit heranzuwachsen, 
dass er in einem jungen Patienten nachzuweisen wäre.

Bei jungen Patienten diagnostiziert man Krebse mit tiefen Verdoppelungszeiten.
Die Martini-Leute sind durchaus nicht inkompetent, scheinen aber den Aspekt
der Dynamik in ihren Überlegungen zu wenig berücksichtigt zu haben
gegenüber den Bildchen aus dem Mikroskop.

Zwei genetisch unterschiedliche Krankheiten zugleich Gleason-Score 6 benennen, 
genügt nicht. Würde man der einen z.B. GS6-short-DT sagen und der anderen
GS6-long-DT, wäre auch ohne Genetik klar, welche Altersgruppe vornehmlich
von der einen und der anderen Krankheit betroffen wäre.

Konrad


PS: Auch ich würde es begrüssen, dieses Thema aus Diesem Thread herauszunehmen
und eigenständig zu führen, _wenn_ dies der Themenstarter wünscht.

----------


## W. Werner

> PS: Auch ich würde es begrüssen, dieses Thema aus Diesem Thread herauszunehmen
> und eigenständig zu führen, _wenn_ dies der Themenstarter wünscht.


Lieb von Dir, Konrad! Aber mich stört's hier nicht - schließlich habe ich diese Diskussion mit meiner etwas naiven Fragestellung angestoßen.
Ein Nachteil ist allerdings, daß wegen des fehlenden Bezugs im Thread-Titel dieses hochinteressante Thema verborgen bleiben wird.

VG - Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

Das neue Zittern ist vorbei: Es bedarf zwar immer einer gewissen Überredung, bis die Arzthelferin das Ergebnis des aktuellen PSA-Tests am Telefon rausrückt, solange "es der Arzt noch nicht gesehen hat", aber daran habe ich mich gewöhnt: Mit 0,106 hat sich die VZ erfreulicherweise mehr als verdoppelt, im Mittel liegt sie bei 1,5 Jahren - die Schwankungen sind wohl der Meßgenauigkeit geschuldet. Schau'n mer mal, wie's in 6 Monaten aussieht!

----------


## W. Werner

Jubel, Konfetti, Randale und Freibier: Erstmalig nach RPE vor 5 Jahren ist der PSA nicht gestiegen, sondern zumindest konstant geblieben, wenn nicht sogar gesunken: 0,10 am 13.04.17!!! Werde trotzdem zunächst am halbjährlichen Rythmus der PSA-Bestimmung festhalten, bis die Trendwende durch weitere Messungen bestätigt wurde.

----------


## W. Werner

Leider aber in einem anderen Labor gemessen, wie mir der neue Uro heute eröffnete: Seine Damen waren da wohl nicht richtig informiert. Insofern ist's erstmal nichts mit "Trendwende"! Er würde übrigens erst bei etwa PSA 0,5 weitere Maßnahmen (bildgebende Verfahren) in Betracht ziehen.

----------


## W. Werner

Neuer PSA: 0,15, damit schwankt die VZ zwischen 0,8-2 Jahren. Der Uro zog eine frühzeitige Salvage-Bestrahlung der Loge in Betracht: Erfahrungsgemäß sei mein Verlauf typisch für ein Lokal-Rezidiv. Ist dem so? Eine Bestrahlung in's Blaue aus Erfahrung erscheint mir nicht so wirklich überzeugend, zumal ja nicht ganz ohne. Wenn die Bestrahlung des vermuteten Lokal-Rezidivs nicht den gewünschten Erfolg zeigt, ist von Metastasen auszugehen und ein PSMA PET CT anzupeilen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------


## MartinWK

"Erfahrungsgemäß" musste man etwas vermuten, als es noch keine gute Bildgebung gegeben hat. Bei 4+4 tertiär 5 sind Metastasen nicht unwahrscheinlich und die kurative Absicht der Bestrahlung wird nicht erreicht werden. Insoweit erst PSMA PET/CT, dann wenn überhaupt Bestrahlung oder andere lokale/fokale Behandlung oder systemische Behandlung.
Für die Bildgebung ist PSA 0,15 allerdings etwas früh.

----------


## W. Werner

Danke, Martin - das sehe ich leider nicht viel anders als Du (der Uro sah nur das R0, außerdem steige der PSA bei Metastasen schneller). Wir haben jetzt erst mal ein weiteres halbes Jahr abwarten bis zur nächsten Messung vereinbart.

----------


## MartinWK

R0 spricht eigentlich gegen ein Lokalrezidiv. Und die PSA-Steigerung ist so eine Sache. Du hattest vor RPE eine VZ von 1-2 Jahren, du hast jetzt wieder die gleichen Zahlen. Es sieht nicht so aus, als hätte die Dedifferenzierung der Zellen von Gleason 3 zu 4 und 5 zu einer besonders aggressiven Mutation geführt; oder jene ist bei der RPE vollständig entfernt worden.
Wir hatten hier vor Kurzem einen Teilnehmer, dessen PSA-Wert dann wieder abfiel. Es gibt wohl auch sowas wie Spontanremission bei diesen kleinen Herden.

----------


## Lothar M

Ich hatte mit dem PSMA-PET/CT nicht bis 0,5 PSA gewartet (vgl. mein Thread zur Prostatalogenbestrahlung).
Mein Lokalrezidiv hatte sich schon bei 0,24 PSA gezeigt.
Für eine Prostatalogenbestrahlung ist 0,5 PSA der oberste Wert.
Eine Bestrahlung bei 0,2 PSA ist statistisch aussichtsreicher.
Eine frühere Bildgebung könnte auch ein LK-Befall abklären.
Meine Ausgangsposition war etwas anders GC 7a jedoch RX/1 und auch langsam steigende PSA-Werte (vgl. mein Profil).

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## MartinWK

> Eine Bestrahlung bei 0,2 PSA ist statistisch aussichtsreicher.


Lothar, da würden mich die Quellen interessieren.
Georg hatte hier https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...162#post102162 einige Studien zitiert und die Bestrahlung eher kritisch gesehen. Das maximale Draufschlagen ist natürlich eine Option - dazu würde dann auch die adjuvante ADT gehören. Es scheint aber so, als würden sich die Endpunkte "Tod durch PCa" und "Gesamtüberleben" dadurch nicht sehr stark verschieben.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier die Quellen:

https://prostatecancerinfolink.net/2...age-radiation/

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...RT-Trial/page2

https://uro-tuebingen.de/download/Ba..._Nachsorge.pdf

https://www.uniklinik-freiburg.de/fi...athway_PCA.pdf

und natürlich die Leitlinien und das Basiswissen.

Gruß

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

die von Lothar erwähnte Quelle, die Studie von Stephenson, hatte ich in meinem Beitrag genannt. Dort heißt es: "Nearly half of patients with recurrent prostate cancer after radical  prostatectomy have a long-term PSA response to SRT when treatment is  administered at the earliest sign of recurrence." = "Nahezu  die Hälfte der Patienten mit rezidivierendem Prostatakrebs nach  radikaler Prostatektomie haben eine langfristige PSA-Reaktion auf eine SRT(=Salvage Bestrahlung),  wenn die Behandlung beim frühesten Anzeichen eines Rezidivs erfolgt."

Es gibt auch eine neuere Studie von Tendulkar, die auf der Studie von Stephenson aufbaut und schon ab 0,1 ng/ml bestrahlen will.

Die Salvage-Bestrahlung zwischen 0,2 und 0,5 ng/ml ist derzeit ein Grundpfeiler der Prostatakrebstherapie. In meinem Beitrag wollte ich meine Gedanken dazu darstellen und Gegenmeinungen provozieren, das war meine Absicht. Die wurden jedoch nicht geäußert. Trotzdem machen weltweit praktisch alle Urologen diese Salvage-Bestrahlung entsprechend der Leitlinien  :L&auml;cheln: .

Also will ich keine Empfehlung aussprechen, sich nicht an die Leitlinie zu halten. 

Georg

----------


## W. Werner

@ Lothar: Wo hast Du das PSMA-PET/CT machen lassen und wieso bist Du zur RT nach Rostock?

----------


## Lothar M

Das PSMA-PET/CT habe ich in Bonn im Johanniter Krankenhaus machen lassen.
Die RT in Rostock aus „persönliche“ Gründen, die hatten mit der VERO einen  fortschrittliches IMRT-Linearbeschleuniger.
In Bonn gibt es aber auch gute RT- Geräte.
Gruss
Lothar

----------


## W. Werner

Ah - das ist ja fast vor der Tür!  Ich werde im April die 0,2 reißen, da kann ich den Uro in der Richtung befragen.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, ich wollte dir nichts unterstellen.
Lothar, die leitlinie ist mir bekannt und die Studie von _Stephenson_ war bereits von Georg in dem von mir verlinkten Beitrag aufgeführt. Die "limitations" weisen unter Anderem darauf hin, dass keinesfalls klar ist, ob die frühzeitige Behandlung die Lebenszeit verlängert. Sicher ist nur, dass die frühestmögliche Bestrahlung des Lokalrezidivs dieses vernichtet oder soweit schwächt, dass dort erstmal Ruhe ist. Und solange dass fast ohne Nebenwirkungen geschieht, ist es auch keine Frage. Bei Überlebenszeiten von 10 und mehr Jahren sollte man diese aber im Auge behalten, denn gerade bei RT treten die Probleme erst viel später auf (nur ein Beispiel: https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...02283814008161 ).
Das von _Tendulkar_ propagierte Nomogramm schlägt 15 Punkte auf, wenn man bei PSA 0,5 statt 0,2 bestrahlt. Das ist der halbe Einfluß, den R0 ausübt, welches aber im Nomogramm eine *Verkürzung* der rezidivfreien Zeit bewirkt: ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler - da triumphieren die Zahlen über die Realität. Für Werner W. verändert das vermutlich nichts.

Die erste Frage ist doch, ob man wegen eines Nomogramms oder aufgrund klinischer Untersuchung und individueller Tatsachenfeststellung die Bestrahlung durchführt. Da ist die Leitlinie meines Erachtens nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit. Die zweite Frage ist, wann eine Bildgebung einigermaßen zuverlässig etwas sieht (man könnte natürlich alle 2 Monate ein PSMA PET/CT machen - das ist allerdings unbequem und das CT strahlt auch ganz schön). Dazu gibt es inzwischen einige Studien.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

ich habe jetzt das Nomogramm von Tendulkar nicht nochmal analysiert, aber R0 wird als negativer Faktor gesehen, da dies die Wahrscheinlichkeit senkt, dass ein lokales Rezidiv vorliegt. Wenn der PSA Wert bei einem R0 steigt, so steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Lymphknoten- und andere Metastasen. Dies macht eine Salvage-Bestrahlung weniger erfolgreich.

Die Nomogramme kommen meist aus den USA, dort gibt es praktisch kein PSMA PET/CT, selten Cholin PET/CT. Deshalb greift man auf diese Nomogramme zurück. Meine Kritik daran ist, dass diese auf statistische Daten zurückgreifen, die bis zu über 20 Jahre alt sind. Da hat sich an der Bestrahlungstechnik inzwischen einiges getan. Wenn man heute mit höherer Dosis bestrahlen kann als in den alten Fällen in den Statistiken, muss man, so meine Überlegung, nicht bei 0,2 ng/ml mit der Bestrahlung anfangen sondern kann auch gute Erfolge bei 0,5 ng/ml haben. Manchmal stabilisiert sich auch der PSA Wert bei 0,4 ng/ml.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Ich fand die Bestrahlung doch belastend und die Entscheidung dafür, ist mir nicht leicht gefallen.
Nach der Entdeckung des Lokalrezidiv (und der Bestätigung eines R1 anstatt RX) wollte ich eigentlich eine sterotaktische Bestrahlung gezielt auf das Rezidiv.
Dies wurde von den Urologen und den Strahlentherapeuten abgelehnt.
Deshalb stimmte ich schließlich einer Logenbestrahlung zu.
Ohne das positive Ergebnis des PSMA-PET/CT hätte ich auf Empfehlung meines Urologen (Prof. der in der Leitlinienkommision arbeitet) bis 0,3 PSA gewartet (Zeitgewinn).
Unabhängig davon, finde ich eine Abklärung durch ein PSMA-PET/CT wichtig, ob ein Lokalrezidiv vorliegt oder ob LK befallen sind.

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Lima,

Du hast in kurzer Zeit das volle Programm absolviert.
Nach dem Bestrahlungsende gings mir auch nicht gut.
Durchfall, Stressinkontinenz und Erschöpfung.
Jetzt -nach 2 Monaten - gehts mir doch deutlich besser.
Der Körper und Geist muss sich erholen.
Freu Dich über den sehr niedrigen PSA-Wert!
Machst Du eine AHB?
Gute Besserung, auch beim Golf (spiele ich auch)

Lothar

----------


## W. Werner

Heute aktueller PSA 0,28 (VZ = 0,5a!). Uro will in drei Monaten wieder messen. Er tendiert bei Bestätigung zur Bestrahlung der Loge - sehe ich inzwischen genauso: Geht danach der PSA runter: Treffer. Wenn nicht, muß ich noch was warten, bis der PSA Treffer im PSMA-PET/CT wahrscheinlich macht.

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo W.Werner
ich denke auch dass die Bestrahlung der Loge der richtige Weg ist. Ich hatte im Nov.18 ebenfalls in Köln-Hohenlind meine RPE bei einem PSA Ausgangswert von 6,1 g/ml. Prostatagröße und postoperativer Befund exakt identisch zu deinem.
Ich starte kommenden Dienstag die Bestrahlung der Loge in der Uniklinik Köln. Mein PSA ist nämlich leider nach meiner RPE nie in den Nullbereich abgefallen. Tiefster PSA nach OP war 0,08 ng/ml. Danach über 0,091, 0,0104 jetzt auf 0,135 ng/ml gestiegen.
Die Uniklinik Köln ist zertifiziertes Prostatazentrum und mein Befund und mein Verlauf waren dort in der Tumorkonferenz und es wurde die early Salvage Radio Therapie (eSRT) empfohlen. 
Wünsche dir für deinen Weg alles Gute
lg Rudi

----------


## W. Werner

Danke - Dir auch. Bitte berichte von Deinen Erfahrungen bei der Bestrahlung an der Uniklinik - werde das auf jeden Fall mit meinem Uro diskutieren. Bei mir wird es allerdings keine "early"SalvageRT sein - meine OP ist immerhin 6 Jahre her.
cu - Wolfgang

----------


## W. Werner

Heute morgen der neue PSA: 0,15, also signifikant gesunken - zu schön, um wahr zu sein: Schließlich ist mein PSA nach OP nur einmal zurückgegangen, und das lag offensichtlich am Laborwechsel des Uros! Werde Montag nochmal nachfragen, zumal der Wert identisch mit dem vorletzten ist.

----------


## W. Werner

Jubel, Konfetti, Randale, Freibier: Auch auf intensives Nachfragen wollte/konnte mir die Dame des Uro keinen anderen Wert sagen - der ist es! Sollte ich einer der Fälle sein, von denen fs berichtet hat: kontinuierlicher Anstieg des PSA nach RPE bis 0,2 bis 0,4 und dann verharren/dümpeln? Ich wag's kaum zu glauben/hoffen. In drei Monaten wird jedenfalls nachgemessen.

----------


## W. Werner

Wäre zu schön gewesen: neuer PSA 0,22. Also wieder zittern bis zur nächsten Messung in 3 Monaten. Sch....

----------


## Georg_

Für einen Gleason 8 ohne Hormontherapie ist das aber ein hervorragender Wert.

----------


## W. Werner

"Hervorragend"? Leider nur zu wahr - zwar noch nicht Spitze (das war die viertletzte Wert mit 0,28), aber um 50% gegenüber den beiden vergangenen gestiegen!

----------


## uwes2403

Nur die Ruhe.... +0,07 in 9 Monaten ist imho kein Grund zur Panik.
Grüße
Uwe

----------


## W. Werner

Danke - panisch werde ich deshalb zwar nicht, aber es ist betrüblich, daß die Tendenz wieder nach oben zeigt. Schaun wir mal, was die Messung in drei Monaten ergibt.

----------


## W. Werner

Gestern Blutspende zur PSA-Kontrolle, heute morgen Anruf der Praxis auf dem AB mit der Bitte um baldigen Rückruf. Ach Du Scheiße: Ist es soweit???
Als ich endlich die Praxis erreicht habe: Ne, geht nur um einen Vorsorgetermin, den die Damen schonmal vorsorglich für mich reserviert haben!!! Mein PSA hat sich mit 0,24 kaum verändert, also erstmal durchatmen. Ein bischen mehr Empathie täte den Damen meines Uros gut!

----------


## W. Werner

Nach meiner Beschwerde per mail hat sich der Uro telefonisch gemeldet und sich für seine Damen entschuldigt - gut!
Nicht gut: "Unbedingt Termin wahrnehmen, Rezidiv!!!, mindestens jährliche Kontrolluntersuchung überfällig, ...". Äh, was will er untersuchen??? Nachdem mein PSA immerhin 6 Jahre gebraucht hat, um in die rezidiv-verdächtige Größenordnung zu geraten und dort seit 1 Jahr rumdümpelt, sehe ich das wesentlich gelassener, was der Uro mit seinen Pflichten als unvereinbar sieht. Ok - bin ich also jetzt erstmal bei  meinem Hausarzt (damit auch anderes Labor).  Nächste Kontrolle in drei Monaten, und dann schaun 'mer weiter ...

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

wenn Dein PSA Wert so langsam steigt, kannst Du meiner Meinung nach bis zu einem Wert von über 0,4 ng/ml warten und dann über eine Bestrahlung entscheiden. Diese Studie von Amling stellte fest, dass sich der PSA Wert vielfach unter 0,4 ng/ml stabilisiert: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/11257657/

Georg

----------


## W. Werner

Danke - eine ähnliche Aussage hat auch Urologe fs hier irgendwo gemacht! Wenn der PSA in 3 Monaten wieder in der Größenordnung liegt, werde ich das Intervall wieder auf 6 Monate ausdehnen.

----------


## buschreiter

RPE vor 7 Jahren, keine Salvage Bestrahlung, langsame VZ, 72 Jahre jung...ich wäre auch gelassen!

----------


## W. Werner

Durch die schwere, letztendlich tödliche Erkrankung meiner Frau ist dieses Thema völlig in den Hintergrund geraten - scheinbar nicht ganz zu unrecht: Gestern zur "Blutspende" beim Hausarzt, heute mit dem üblichen Zähneklappern der Anruf: Lt. Ärztin PSA 0,3, also sogar gesunken! Ich glaub's noch nicht wirklich - nächste Woche Dienstag (Arztgespräch) gibt's Gewissheit.

----------

